# Create Tux



## cooljeba (Jul 1, 2005)

Let's learn how to create TUX in photoshop. 

*Step 1:*

Start a new document of size 200x200 pix.

Draw a elipse using the eliptical marquee tool and fill it with black colour.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image1.gif

Create another layer and draw a elipse and fill it with white gradient
refer this on how to fill the gradient)
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image2.gif

*Step 2:*

Let's create the lower part of the body

Create another layer
and draw a new elipse like this 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image3.gif
Fill it with white colour
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image4.gif

Now this step is a bit tricky
Now deselect the selected elipse and draw another elipse on it like this
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image5.gif
Now select Image inverse i.e Select>Inverse and press the delete key on the keyboard and we have this
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image6.gif

*Step 3:*

Let's draw it's eye's now.
again create a new layer and draw an elipse for eyes.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image7.gif
duplicate layer for the other eye.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image8.gif

*Step 4:*

Let's create it's beaks
Again create a new layer and draw rectangle with the rectangle marquee tool.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image9.gif
Use the following gradient settings and fill the rectangle
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image10.gif
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image11.gif
Now select the free transform ( Edit>transform>prespective ) to make it as a triangle.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image12.gif
drop some shadow to give a little depth.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image13.gif
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image14.gif

*Step 5:*

Let's create it's feet's now
Create another layer and draw a elipse like we did all these time.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image15.gif
Duplicate the layer to make another leg.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/photoshopme/tux/image16.gif
dat's all our cute little penguin is ready. 

Hope you liked the tutorial.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 2, 2005)

Cooly Wooly tutorial


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 2, 2005)

Good one  As you know, I like almost everything related to tux


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 2, 2005)

Awesome tutorial dude.

       

Loved it.


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey, good one there but i didnt like the nose.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 2, 2005)

Nose shld be a little proper


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 3, 2005)

oh!!man great tut jeba 
wonderful had to reply here


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks all for your comments 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 3, 2005)

Ya jeba you tut is cool....

But the nose should not be above the white belly....

It looks a lil bit odd....


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 3, 2005)

CJ... u r back!!!
Long time no c...


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 3, 2005)

lol everyone complaining about poor tux  ya i agree actually if you just concentrate on the nose it will look odd now try concentrating on it's feets it looks odd too  and guys did u notice it doesn't has a hand .

Actually I made this tutorial seeing a tux avatar i think it was gnurag's avatar so that is the reason it looks like that. 

@ koolbluez yup me back 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## banned2wise (Jul 4, 2005)

Siggy abt female rocks. Sms joke 

Good tut, but not the othodox peng... Please reform a good penguin coz im not good @ GFX.


----------



## olly (Jul 4, 2005)

Its Realy Nice


----------



## olly (Jul 4, 2005)

Its Realy Nice


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks Great !!!

Maybe i can make Tux Jr. Now


----------



## cheetah (Jul 8, 2005)

Great tutorial CJ....

I once tried to make Tux manually in Macromedia Flash...using my Logitech wheel mouse...

Thats what i made ......

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/1834/mypingu23um.jpg


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 9, 2005)

lol lovedeep it looks cute 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## vignesh (Jul 27, 2005)

Great tutorial.Just loved it..


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 27, 2005)

k just curious.
What does ur siggy mean jeba?

Anyway great tutorial


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

Cooljeba is really cool..
Thats y he has created a penguin...  

Cool cool cool jeba - can u create a zebra - what bout a cobra.

Yes our jeba can draw it all in a seca.


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 23, 2005)

Really cool....

I have the official tux on back of my activa, created with radium....


----------

